# Asme v-2007



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (16 مارس 2009)

هذا الكود على الرابط التالى
http://www.zshare.net/download/571251351d420fc0/


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (16 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
ويرجى ضم الموضوع مع 

مثبــت: ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code 
eng_ahmed_moh


----------



## سلوى صلاح (11 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الفاضل هل يعمل الرابط ؟


----------



## mraheem2004 (17 أغسطس 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibrahem_rt (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ازيك با هندسة عامل اية 
انا المهندس ابراهيم اسماعيل (بدر الدين للبترول) حالياَ و جودة ريبلكو(ورشة9 & 8) سابقاَ


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير بس للاسف الملف مش موجود


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

انا ممكن ارفعه كله إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورووووووووون وماجوروووووووون


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*asme code*

see attached link
http://rapidlibrary.com/download_fi...de++Section+V+Nondestructive+Examination+.pdf


----------



## elpop10 (8 فبراير 2012)

*الرابط لا يعمل نرجو وضع النسخة الجديدة *
*وجزاك الله كل خير *
*!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## ashraff (21 فبراير 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (30 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لايعمل يرجى تفعيله


----------

